# Musik Videos (verschiedene Effekte)



## table1 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun mein zweites Musik Video gedreht für mein Freund und würde gerne Feedback hören.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzn0kOXUuNI
(Bitte Link nicht öffentlich machen in Facebook oder so da es nur auf private gestellt ist)

Ich habe schon viele Musik Videos gesehen (vorallem von immigrant cinema aber er sagt leider nicht wie er diese effekte anwendet) und würde so gerne solche Effekte auch anwenden aber ich weiß einfach nicht wie...
Ich bin mit Adobe premiere pro CS5 sehr zufrieden aber ich bin da noch der absolute anfänger.

Ich würde gerne viele Effekte lernen wie z.b diese hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poAcY9LzXm4

ab 0.16 diesen bass Effekt...(bei dem video wird fast nur der bass effekt angewendet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxYd6Ct-ODc&feature=related)
bei genau 2:26 dieses rote was von seinem gesicht da nach links geht...
bei dem video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLfFec_JbF0&feature=channel_video_title

ab 0:24-0:26 diese videoüberblendung das rote oder orangene....
bei dem video wird der effekt sehr oft benützt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzn0kOXUuNI

bei 0:44 diesen laufeffekt wo er so schnell laufen tut...

Es währe echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wie ich bei Adobe premiere Pro diese Effekte benützten kann 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus und hoffe auf hilfe 

mfg table1


----------



## dmx2244 (27. Juli 2011)

was du haben willst, haben die einfach bei dem video paar sek geschnitten genau beim bass.


----------



## table1 (27. Juli 2011)

was? habs nicht verstanden...


----------



## dmx2244 (28. Juli 2011)

also wann der bass kommt, schneiden die einfach paar sek aus dem video zbs wenn einer geht dann schneiden die paar sek weg und fügen denn bass zu und danach geht der weiter


----------

